# EZDrummer users, what's your favourite kit?



## Bentaycanada (Nov 3, 2018)

As per the title, what's your favorite Expansion kit?

Also which one to you think sounds best in the mix, like closest to a real kit?

(I know they are real kits recorded, but you know how that conversation goes, drummers can nearly always spot midi kits in a mix.)


----------



## B.M.F. (Nov 4, 2018)

Hey man I'm a huge fan of EZDrummer 2 and here are my basic thought patterns when it comes to the kits.
Metal! is a good starting point for metal, keep in mind the mixer lets you do all kinds of adjustments to the sound. So you can lower the reverbs, levels, etc to taste. Also guys used Drumkit from Hell for years although I am not as familar with that one.
Some of the kits will sound strange on their own but fit perfectly in a mix.
I have begun using the pre-faders on the kit pieces options when you click on them. This way you can lower the "mic levels" before the "mixer."
Another sound trick, which someone in the Recording forum posted not long ago was using your DAW to feed in the EZDrummer 2 output using the mixer's multi-out function. You can apply your own plugin and FX this way including the EZDrummer 2 mixer in the process.
You can do a lot with the stock kit this way, changed it to the Yamaha 9000 by clicking on it, it even has a metal preset too that I used as a starting point forever. Lowering the reverb, ambience, and messing with compression gets punchy results.
I however love the Nashville kit for just about everything that is not metal. I think it's a gorgeous sounding kit. The brushes only mixing preset is sublime. The 1970s Gretsch Blues EZX also is a great acoustic sounding kit for lighter stuff.
This is a great question and I wonder too what real drummers think of the sound of the kits. I think as long as you don't have high speed rolls going by at 127 velocity...


----------



## Steinmetzify (Nov 4, 2018)

Can’t remember the name, it’s the Tomas Haake kit. 

Metalheads maybe?

I really like the Progressive pack too.


----------



## Bentaycanada (Nov 9, 2018)

I have a few of the EZX kits: Rock!, DFH, Metal!, and Claustrophobic. I have dozens of the Midi packs, but I think I need to grab a few more kits while the sales are on. I think I'm going to go for the Metal Machine, Progressive and Post-Rock EZX packs.


----------



## lewis (Nov 9, 2018)

i always loved EZ drummer and used it loads. Then tried Mjolnir drums recently and that whilst being way more basic, sounds infintely better to my ears.
Its HUGE in comparison.

In fact I reckon this would blend well with the EZ drummer kits


----------



## Bentaycanada (Nov 9, 2018)

Thanks, I will have to check those out. My opinion has always been, if DFH was good enough for Devin Townsend and Meshuggah to use on releases, then it's good enough for me. Now I personally prefer other kits in my collection, but for me, the quality is there.

I picked up EZX Progressive for $58 CDN and Metal Foundry SDX for $55 CDN (?!!) from L&M online today!


----------



## duffbeer33 (Nov 12, 2018)

Great choice. Love the progressive kit, particularly the default Pearl they have in there. I've probably used the Metal Machine kit more than any other, as think the drum patterns that come with it are great. Just when I thought I had enough, of course they had to release that Chris Adler pack last week...


----------



## ExileMetal (Nov 12, 2018)

I keep coming back to the Metal! Kit. The kick is the tightest and punchiest, so if you are doing anything where you want crushing chugs or breakdowns it is superior IME (I own every ezx I think). Made of Metal has quite good sounding overheads though. I don't use any of the included midi stuff so can't comment on that.


----------



## Bentaycanada (Nov 16, 2018)

Metal! Has been my go to for the past 3 years. I think adding Metal Machine will be a welcome addition. That Chris Adler looks cool, but I can wait on that one for now.


----------

